# Help Needed



## fxym4 (Feb 17, 2008)

After careful thought and reading about the differant areas,we have decided to try the mainland,as the islands seem quite a bit more expensive,we was thinking of Benalmadena which seems to be quite a good holiday place for the british,can anyone tell me average cost of a 2 bed apartment long term lease,we have found quite a few cafe bars to rent that we are interested in,and we hope to come out in March to view a few

thanks

Mike And Heather


----------

